# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How long did it take for your test e to kick in?

## ShadetreeJones

Currently running test e and equipoise at 500mg/week for each. Been on this cycle for a month now and I still don't feel like the test is kicking in. I'm getting harder and more vascular but the test doesn't feel like it has kicked in with the libido or aggression in the gym.

The gear is legit I'm sure but a month in I'm wondering when the fun stuff starts with the test.

I will probably go back to Sustanon as the base in future cycles. Love the immediate results.

The last time you used test enanthate , how long did it take for you to start feeling the difference??

----------


## Kale

around five weeks for me

----------


## juju

I experienced very good pumps after about 10 days. Strength increase after 14 days.
Did Test E 500/wk & EQ 600/wk. 

Prior to starting the cycle, did 8 weeks of priming. Not sure if that had accelerated the kick in.

----------


## P4D2A022

1st time i ran a test e cycle, it took about 6wks or so

----------


## rampage12

8 weeks of priming,whats priming? ive never heard of anyones test e kicking in that fast not even if frontloaded

----------


## juju

> 8 weeks of priming,whats priming? ive never heard of anyones test e kicking in that fast not even if frontloaded


Here is a thread by Marcus on Priming the receptors:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=231569

----------


## solidA

6 weeks

----------


## The WeaPoN

5wks

----------


## Rando911

Stick with the sus is you like immidiate results..

----------


## CUTLIFTER

I front loaded the Test E, and also used some sus in the beginnning, but noticed a gradual increase hitting about 3-4 weeks in.

----------


## ShadetreeJones

This kind of leads to another question. Most on here like test e over Sustanon to keep blood levels stable and I've seen dbol used as a kick start on different cycles. I'm just asking, but wouldn't it make more sense to use Sustanon instead of test e and skip the dbol if you are looking for immediate results?

I would think removing a compound would be a better alternative than worrying about the esters attached to the test. Again, I'm a newbie at this thing so just being curious.

----------


## sitries

im on test enanthate the mo. im at the end of my 3rd week and have so far put on 7lbs but i dont think it has fully kicked in. i havent had the elevation in sex drive yet but have noticed good pumps in the gym.i think the main bulk will come over the next 3weeks

----------


## ShadetreeJones

> im on test enanthate the mo. im at the end of my 3rd week and have so far put on 7lbs but i dont think it has fully kicked in. i havent had the elevation in sex drive yet but have noticed good pumps in the gym.i think the main bulk will come over the next 3weeks


That's very similar to my situation. I've put on about 7 lb.'s and have leaned out a good amount but haven't gotten that aggression or that "any port in a storm" type of feel with the libido. 

I've read on here that equipoise takes a very long time to kick in as well but I feel like it's benefits are already in full swing. Appetite, vascularity, and hardness.

What are you running with the test?

----------


## djcj2002

If you want to see some more immediate results, you could try to kick off the 1st 4 weeks or so with some prop @ 100mg EOD. I'll be doing that in about 2 wks.

----------


## ShadetreeJones

> If you want to see some more immediate results, you could try to kick off the 1st 4 weeks or so with some prop @ 100mg EOD. I'll be doing that in about 2 wks.


Interesting. I would probably just use the Sust and get the prop that way instead. 

I really liked the Sustanon the last time. Part of the fun of cycling is the aggression and libido and using test e I feel like I'm cheating myself out of a few weeks of the fun. Maybe I'm just goofy.

----------


## operationgetbig

5 weeks was the magic number for me.

----------


## green22

4-6 weeks for me

----------


## MrTAME

I am not a fan of sust... the blood levels are all screwy once the long esters start to hit you. There have been VERY good write-ups on many boards aout this. I am just too lazy to find a link for you right now. But after reading thescience behind it, I was drawn away from sust.
I would do what DJCJ2002 suggested. Do some Prop till the enth kicks in then stop the prop. Seems a lot more logical to me.

----------


## fdrx7man

^ agreed! but I cant say much cause I like sust, but then again id take it EOD aswell.

----------


## P4D2A022

ive seen some ppl say they can feel it within a few days, but im not sure if thats true.. for me, its atleast 5wks

----------


## JSola

I'm on week 5 of my first test e and I just started to notice strength gains. Bench is up 25lbs!

----------


## P4D2A022

> I'm on week 5 of my first test e and I just started to notice strength gains. Bench is up 25lbs!


nice bro. im at the 2.5wk mark

----------


## jch3131

Took about 3 weeks for me to get the feel

----------


## ShadetreeJones

I know that a lot of people on here don't like Sustanon but in my opinion part of fun using gear is the increase of gym aggression and sex drive and I don't like the idea of using dbol as a kickstarter at all.

I realize that patience is a virtue but I think I'll go back to Sust 250 in the future.

----------


## ShadetreeJones

Just got done lifting and wouldn't you know it, I got the best pump during this cycle yet. Getting ready to start week 5 tomorrow so I guess everyone was right that it takes typically 4 to 5 weeks for the test to kick in. 

I was getting frustrated but today was very reassuring.

----------


## fdrx7man

i love sust personally! my fav test, other than stright prop.

----------


## Schmidty

I6days n2 my cycle with test e and it has already got me horny as hell. Im also running ad50 and deca but i know the deca aint helpn it and i never really got horny with my ad50b4. And my gear was frontloaded and im sure im running a lil higher mg then u though. I cant wait4my shit2really kick n and i feel whole again

----------


## P4D2A022

> I6days n2 my cycle with test e and it has already got me horny as hell. Im also running ad50 and deca but i know the deca aint helpn it and i never really got horny with my ad50b4. And my gear was frontloaded and im sure im running a lil higher mg then u though. I cant wait4my shit2really kick n and i feel whole again


6 days? u lucky bastard

----------


## ShadetreeJones

I'll do more cardio the next time around with Sust to keep the bloat off. I also will avoid beer and keep a cleaner diet.

Currently starting to really love the test e and eq cycle I'm on but like I stated earlier I think I'll be back to Sust the next time around.

God bless gear!!

----------


## breakbones

I'm still waiting for my test to kick in, or at least my a azz . lol I'm in 3 weeks going on my 4th. so, will c

----------


## Panzerfaust80

Right when i took the needle out of my arse all these muscles began popping up on me, my shit kicked in really fast bro...!

----------


## longhorn814

front load it next time, if you want it to kick in faster..im not a fan of sust either..too many different esters make it harder to keep blood levels constant..im always a fan of keeping it simple..

----------


## Panzerfaust80

what up Longhorn!! i still <3 ur diva avy. tell her i said hi.  :Smilie: 

hey what would be a hypothetical frontload schedule?? just real simple nothin complex..

----------


## Alex Rodriguez

3-4 weeks for me, i think.

----------


## Rando911

Would it be a bad Idea to front load for a first cycle?

----------


## longhorn814

> what up Longhorn!! i still <3 ur diva avy. tell her i said hi. 
> 
> hey what would be a hypothetical frontload schedule?? just real simple nothin complex..



Ive never frontloaded b/c I only use short esters now, but usually people double up thier dose on the first week..so if youre gonna run 500mg/wk, take 1000 mg the first week..

no worries bro..I'll give Jess a big kiss for ya next time I see her!!!  :Lips:

----------


## taiboxa

test should kick in Immediatly as its pretty much in your system right away.. just not at its peak.
test is very mild imo as for actual GAINS thus it takes awhile to accumulate strenght and lbm from test.

----------


## joseyjoe

This is my first cycle of test e. I'm not sure what u guys mean by kicking in but I noticed that I had raging hard ons after 3 days. I'm on day for and just had my second injections, can't wait to notice some strength kick in

----------


## MASTERMIKE 48

Thats exactly what I do and I love the results!


> If you want to see some more immediate results, you could try to kick off the 1st 4 weeks or so with some prop @ 100mg EOD. I'll be doing that in about 2 wks.

----------


## Matt

> Thats exactly what I do and I love the results!


Mike your avi's are getting better mate...

----------


## MASTERMIKE 48

Too many compounds= too much math for me! I am a simple man! lol


> front load it next time, if you want it to kick in faster..im not a fan of sust either..too many different esters make it harder to keep blood levels constant..im always a fan of keeping it simple..

----------


## MASTERMIKE 48

Thanks! It was because I resized the first one too small! lol


> Mike your avi's are getting better mate...

----------


## jrun

I'm a little confused guys, you go 5 Weeks before seeing any real ,strength size and weight gains? Or just till you "feel" the test running thru you?

----------


## swollix

6 weeks here.

----------


## PetrX

My first test e joy ride kicked in on week 2-3..hopefully the second time it does as well

----------


## Yellow

I always feel it at 5 weeks mark

----------


## Lazarov

> I always feel it at 5 weeks mark


Yes, I'm totally going to bump this thread, sorry. What exactly do you mean when you say you "feel it" at the 5 week mark. You see a sharp increase in strength? Sharp increase in energy? I'm into my third week of test enanthate and I'm not sure what to expect.

----------

